# Fire damper offset from fire wall



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 24, 2014)

A mechanical engineer just sent me information from the manufacturer of a fire damper that illustrates a duct penetration through a fire-rated wall.

The literature states that the fire damper has been tested and approved as illustrated.  The drawings illustrate the damper located within the duct and 16 inches from the wall.

That is contrary to how I have understood and enforced fire dampers while I have always thought that they should be located in line with the fire-rated wall.

In this particular case, the mechanical engineer is wanting to locate the damper 3 inches out of plane away from the wall.  Perhaps to make easier access to reset the damper in the event it is tripped.

Thanks for your insight.

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer

NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## steveray (Mar 24, 2014)

Can you post a link or put up the maker info?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 25, 2014)

www.Ruskin.com

3900 Dr. Greaves Rd.

Kansas City, MO. 64030

(816)761-7476

Installation Instructions for (D)IBC2/OW and (D)IBD2SS/OW Fire Dampers

1-1/2 Hour UL Classified Rating

Out of wall "OW" fire dampers are designed so that the leading edge of the damper frame can be up to 8" out of the wall, partition or masonry floor.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.ruskin.com/doc/1223


----------



## High Desert (Mar 25, 2014)

Appears to be listed  as such.


----------



## cda (Mar 25, 2014)

looks like everyone has blessed it.

BUT, will they install per manufacuture specs???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 25, 2014)

I installed a lot of dampers that where out of line with the wall. The key was the damper sleeve was 18 or 16 gauge thick depending on the rating of the wall.


----------



## steveray (Mar 25, 2014)

THE SLEEVE EXPLAINS IT.....Sorry about the caps....Custodial engineer must've hit it last night...


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 27, 2014)

I told the engineer to choose one of the following options:

Specify 16 gauge sleeve rather than the 20 gauge listed within the product information, or

Take a big black sharpee marker and write on the ductwork the UL test assemble number for the mechanical inspector to see.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is the retaining angle an install requirement or do you have the option to fire caulk around the damper and not use the retaining angle?

Anyone still there?

pc1


----------



## steveray (Mar 27, 2014)

I would say at least one angle required and max 8" offset from what I saw.....



			
				Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Is the retaining angle an install requirement or do you have the option to fire caulk around the damper and not use the retaining angle?Anyone still there?
> 
> pc1


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 28, 2014)

The angle is probably an installation requirement to secure the fire damper to the rated wall.  All fire damper details I've seen require slip connections so the duct can fall away during a fire without pulling the fire damper away from the wall.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 29, 2014)

Fire caulking is not permitted per tha dampers MFG instructions


----------



## Wayne (Mar 30, 2014)

Re: Fire damper offset from fire wall



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Fire caulking is not permitted per tha dampers MFG instructions


I've seen some damper retaining angles that were fire caulked and it bound up the damper during a fire.  Good heads up for all.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Apr 5, 2014)

UL Listed and approved detail simply illustrates damper offset from wall.

No steel angles

No fire caulking


----------



## steveray (Apr 7, 2014)

That Ruskin link you posted shows one angle.........?


----------

